# Please Help Me Its About Ms-dos!!!



## DARKRAIDER (Aug 11, 2004)

*Ms-dos Help!!! Please Help Me!!!*

How Do You Make An Ms-dos Program!!!!
Please Write Back!!!


----------



## Lorand (Aug 11, 2004)

Usually writing the source and then compiling it...
What do you mean by "make"?


----------



## DARKRAIDER (Aug 11, 2004)

I mean like make a program to make a game or just like an ms-dos program to record things like a note pad or like ....well u get me..


----------



## Lorand (Aug 11, 2004)

There are some free compilators on the net, I used Free Pascal some time ago. In what programming language do you want to write the programs?


----------



## DARKRAIDER (Aug 11, 2004)

Simple Program


----------



## Lorand (Aug 11, 2004)

This could be a start: http://www.qbasic.com/newbies.shtml


----------



## DARKRAIDER (Aug 11, 2004)

ayother site


----------



## Lorand (Aug 11, 2004)

What are you looking for?


----------



## DARKRAIDER (Aug 11, 2004)

just a program to make an ms-dos program


----------



## Lorand (Aug 11, 2004)

What programming language do you know?


----------



## DARKRAIDER (Aug 11, 2004)

can u help


----------



## DARKRAIDER (Aug 11, 2004)

What do you mean? I dont understand.


----------



## DARKRAIDER (Aug 11, 2004)

How Do You Make A Ms-dos Prompt Program? I Need One To Like Record Data Or Like A Use It Like A System...this Is What I Mean Im Gonna Use It To Record Peoples Info Cause I Have A Club And Im Gonna Use It To Record,look Up,edit User Info.....get Me? Please Write Bak!!!!


----------



## Lorand (Aug 11, 2004)

Something like this: http://www.filelibrary.com:8080/cgi-bin/freedownload/DOS/h/19/buspim10.zip ?


----------



## Praetor (Aug 11, 2004)

What the hell? Ok so you want to make a MSDOS 16bit app.. fine. If so:
- What type of app are you trying to make? There is not "generic" application
- What language are going to be working with? *YOU* have to _decide_ before anyone can realistically give you any feedback.


----------



## Praetor (Aug 11, 2004)

Now that you've decided to go with Turing, get yourself a turing compiler (you might want a turing IDE too but thats not horribly neccesary). Turing is fairly easy to pick up 

Here's the offical page: http://www.holtsoft.com/turing/


----------



## charly (Aug 11, 2004)

*dos programm ?*

 
if you just want some text to add, use an editor like the includet "edlin" or "edit".
depends your os a small version of qbasic should be includet.

copy con>c:\mydoc.txt

will use dos command for simple recording your hits.

for output you could use "type" or the pipeline "|" = ALT + 124 addet with "find" commands.

all others will be regular software, still you could try to get word for dos or something like that.


----------



## Praetor (Aug 11, 2004)

> dos programm ?


My thoughts exactly. How easy is it to compile QBasic apps? (i never bothered to even look at it let alone learn)


----------



## DARKRAIDER (Aug 11, 2004)

but i dont have QBASIC!!!!


----------



## Praetor (Aug 11, 2004)

I thought you decided on Turing??! Two things:
1. Slow down
2. Figure out what you want and how you're gonna implement it. Programming isnt the hard part.


----------



## DARKRAIDER (Aug 11, 2004)

Ahhhhhhh!!!! Ok I just want a simple program to make an ms-dos program!!!!


----------



## Praetor (Aug 11, 2004)

We found you two ways:
1. QBASIC (which comes with most versions of windows and isnt that hard to find)
2. Turing (see the link above)

You chose to do it via Turing so have a look at that website


----------



## DARKRAIDER (Aug 11, 2004)

how do i find qbasic????


----------



## Lorand (Aug 11, 2004)

Download it from here: http://webpages.csus.edu/~sac19488/qbasic.htm


----------



## Praetor (Aug 11, 2004)

So you want to do it via QBasic now?


----------



## DARKRAIDER (Aug 11, 2004)

yes please


----------



## Praetor (Aug 11, 2004)

Well then, visit the above link to get QBasic and get coding!


----------



## Praetor (Aug 11, 2004)

Anyone caring to follow up, head to http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=1634 as the language of choice seems to be QBasic


----------

